# How to get mates to pay



## Moad (25/5/13)

I am all for shouting my mates a drop of a new brew and have an open door policy in my bar but at some point I feel I need to recover some of the cost. I think people believe homebrew is cheap as chips but all grain brewing and keg dispensing has been far from a financial windfall.

Do people ask mates for a little donation when they drop in for a beer? How do you go about it if you do?

Am I being a tight arse?


----------



## Spoonta (25/5/13)

I know what you meen mate you dont want to seam rude but its not a free pub drop some hints like I used that new malt it cost me 70 buckd for the sack and I will only get so many brews out of it there are five sorts of hops in that beer and thay cost me 50 bucks


----------



## spryzie (25/5/13)

Put a money box out with a sign that says "all donations will go towards barley and hops desperately needed to brew the beer you are now drinking".


----------



## Beersuit (25/5/13)

Your not being a tight arse. When I started kegging I had mates wanting to come round every night. I'm all for a session but when it's on you every night it gets a bit rich. I simply put a money box on the fridge and told them $1 a beer. The missus likes it cos now they only pop round once or twice a week.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

IF I have a gathering, just for no reason, its $20 a head - all you can drink.

Most of the people who come enjoy my beers and are happy to pay. Of course, if you would rather not drink my beers, bring you own - easy.

I don't feel tight about it, they are getting good value, I am redeeming some cost, all is good IMO.

That said, if I am pitching the day as an occasion for my own reason, as in, birthday or similar, I will use the free beer card as a bonus.

2c. or $20 as it would be.


----------



## spryzie (25/5/13)

How much beer do your mates drink, that $20 only lets you break even?!

I'm doing tiny batches and it's still only costing me $1 a stubby.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

ehen i have a bash my guests usually bring a 6 pack of something decent because they'd feel guilty for just coming around and smashing the beers for nothing. If your mates dont instinctively reciprocate the free beer in some way then maybe you need to reevaluate your friendship? I dunno.


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Would you charge your mates if you took them out on a speedboat or for a fishing trip?

Hand them a bill after they came over for dinner?


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

spryzie said:


> How much beer do your mates drink, that $20 only lets you break even?!
> 
> I'm doing tiny batches and it's still only costing me $1 a stubby.


Probably more than $20 worth.. but yeah, as Liam says, they usually bring a sixer of something nice too... as who can walk in to a place empty handed. Or are you saying, it has cost me less to make? IF so, whatever, its a win for all, they would spend a lot more if they were paying commercial prices.

Not trying to charge them for each beer - just get some thing back.


----------



## slash22000 (25/5/13)

Put it this way. If I was drinking somebody's home brewed beer, I would feel like a fuckhead if I did NOT pay for it, or at least recompense in some way (buy pizza?).

Cheaper than commercial beer, sure, but it's not free is it? I mean even the cheapest batch costs what, let's just say $4 / kg of malt, $10 / 100g of hops, $5 - $10 for yeast? Last beer I made had 5kg of base malt, 320g of spec malt, 95g of hops, and some dry yeast ... so let's say $36 for the batch? But then there's a matter of labour, time, equipment ...

How much are people going to drink? Fair to say minimum 2 litres each? Probably twice that, or more, if you're going for a serious night of it.

I make 21L kegs, so that's ~$3.60 for every 4 glasses people drink (taking ingredients only into account). Personally I reckon it's 100% fair to lay down $5 - $10 when you're going to be smashing somebody's supply, or at the very least the brewer shouldn't have to chip in for the pizza / KFC / whatever. A good mate should offer to chip in. The brewer shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/5/13)

Never charge for beer at my place, if I invite you over i like to be the host, if you want to bring your own than that's fair enough as well but you can drink what you like otherwise.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

manticle said:


> Would you charge your mates if you took them out on a speedboat or for a fishing trip?
> 
> Hand them a bill after they came over for dinner?


Probably, as I am sure they understand there is a cost involved.

Dinner - possibly the one forgiven that would be wrong to ask for cost for - but if they are chipping in for beer on an occasion there is always food on the table.

IMO.

Again, I think the occasion dictates how you approach it.

But I am not shy in asking for money from friends to come around and drink as much beer as they need.


----------



## Spoonta (25/5/13)

I go on a yearly fishing trip and the mate expects every one to throw a 50 in for fuel and bait


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> Put it this way. If I was drinking somebody's home brewed beer, I would feel like a fuckhead if I did NOT pay for it, or at least recompense in some way (buy pizza?).
> 
> Cheaper than commercial beer, sure, but it's not free is it? I mean even the cheapest batch costs what, let's just say $4 / kg of malt, $10 / 100g of hops, $5 - $10 for yeast? Last beer I made had 5kg of base malt, 320g of spec malt, 95g of hops, and some dry yeast ... so let's say $36 for the batch? But then there's a matter of labour, time, equipment ...
> 
> ...


You want your friends to pay for your labour?

What about if they walk on the lawn you carefully mowed?

Most of my friends are incredibly generous with me. Happy to share my beer with them if they want to enjoy it. People often ask me how much for a dozen bottles and that's when it gets tricky. I brew because I enjoy it. I'm not a pro brewer and don't wish to be. I share my beer with my friends when I have it. 

I'll sell them my drawings - that's about it. Food, beer, friendship etc come with no expectations (other than they are not outright pricks but I tend not to be friends with them).

Each to their own but the day I start counting the cost of what a batch cost to make, then calculating how much per stubby my friends are consuming and hoping to recuperate is the day I start wearing large hats made from chocolate eclairs and counting mice at the showgrounds.


----------



## seamad (25/5/13)

Never got anyone to pay. If your mates are at your place they're guests and would never consider charging. I have a small wine cellar and often let guests go down to pick a bottle ( albeit with a small restricted section). Swings and roundabouts . Food and wine/beer are made for sharing with friends, mind you if they were around every night it might be different.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

manticle said:


> I share my beer with my friends when I have it.


I agree with all your points Manticle but I am only talking the bigger occasions, not a drop in or a dinner with another couple... Or a bottle or 2..

As you say, 'When you have it'

What I am talking about would be, 3 taps of different beers and go nuts - waking up to 1 blown and limited left in the other 2 etc - you absolutely have it.

Of course, you come to my house for what ever and you are welcome to a beer, anytime, but if it is a party with 20 odd people and I have gone to the effort to have full kegs of 3 different beers, than $20 each for all you can drink is more than reasonable - not offensive or reason to discredit my value of their friendship and I am sure they feel the same.

IF it is a celebration, say my birthday - then, I go the road of, all the beer you can drink my pleasure etc.. this is for me, so easy.

But if we hold a Melbourne Cup BBQ or similar, I will do the $20 a head thing....

2c.


----------



## slash22000 (25/5/13)

manticle said:


> You want your friends to pay for your labour?


The topic is the cost of beer. Thought it would be disingenuous to exclude labour as a cost, since it is absolutely a cost you're going to cop from any commercial product.

I've never charged anybody for drinking my beer, as I said though, if I was drinking somebody else's beer I would absolutely offer to compensate them for it. They could decline sure, but I think it's pretty shifty not to at least ask. I hate feeling like I am mooching, especially amongst good mates who I know would never call me on it.


----------



## fergi (25/5/13)

its a personal thing whether you charge your mates to drink your beer,
i never have and never will charge them," they are my mates,"
if you have to charge your mates $5 for 5 beers of your home brew then i think you are a tight arse.
if i go to their place sure i take some beer but if i dropped in out of the blueand had a few beers they certainly would not ask me for $5 dollars for a few drinks.
thats why they are mates, give and take. but if i had a mate that wanted to charge me for a beer i wouldnt bother going around there.
luckily i dont have those sort of mates.


----------



## KingKong (25/5/13)

I dont think my mates would think twice if I asked for 50c nominal fee per stuby. Same way I dont think twice about them drinking as much as they want for nothing when they come around. Everyone has different circumstances. 

If a donation per beer is fair no one will care about you asking for one. If you are generous and well off enough to offer your beer for free, Im sure your mates appreciate and reciprocate the hospitality.


----------



## Bridges (25/5/13)

I like people to taste my beers and give me honest feedback. I'm not sure they are good enough to warrant a cover charge yet though all the same my mates and my family never turn up empty handed, so it evens out I'd reckon.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/5/13)

The topic title is " How to get mates to pay"
I personally would feel very uncomfortable expecting my mates to pay.


----------



## Crusty (25/5/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> The topic title is " How to get mates to pay"
> I personally would feel very uncomfortable expecting my mates to pay.


Me too.
I'm a bit cash strapped but would never ask my mates to pay for my beers.
The look on their faces when they try something they've never had before & the feedback is payment enough for me.


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Cocko said:


> I agree with all your points Manticle but I am only talking the bigger occasions, not a drop in or a dinner with another couple... Or a bottle or 2..
> 
> As you say, 'When you have it'
> 
> ...



I get you. For a melbourne cup type thing, my method would be to ask everyone to bring a plate or a sixer or somesuch to spread the load but your place, your rules.

Tightarse c*%nt


----------



## DUANNE (25/5/13)

ive never asked anyone to pay for beer and have turned down offers of payment numerous times. for me the payoff is when you get the satisfaction of serving a beer and being told that is very nice and one of the best beers a person has ever tried. and if i had a group of poeple rocking up for free beer on a nightly basis i would probably end up divorced way before i got sick of serving beer to my mates.


----------



## slash22000 (25/5/13)

Am I the only one who feels like a dick taking beer/food/whatever from mates and not paying them back for it (in some way)? I mean, one glass here and there, no big deal, but if I went to a mate's house knowing in advance the plan was we'd be drinking a good amount of beer, there's no way I would just rock up without a six pack in return, or a pizza, or something.

Everybody wants to talk about how they wouldn't want their mates to pay for their beer, fair enough, but does nobody have mates who would _want_ to pay? At least some kind of mutual "beer / food swapping" understanding?


----------



## Beersuit (25/5/13)

I have a few different groups of mates and only one group of mates that I have asked for donations. These blokes always come round empty handed and mentioned about paying before I asked. 
The other group are brewers and blokes I've known nearly all my life and would give me the shirt off there backs. These mates just think my tin on the fridge is my coin box. I'd never ask them to pay. They never come empty handed just like I'd never go empty handed to there's.


----------



## Rowy (25/5/13)

Cocko said:


> IF I have a gathering, just for no reason, its $20 a head - all you can drink.
> 
> Most of the people who come enjoy my beers and are happy to pay. Of course, if you would rather not drink my beers, bring you own - easy.
> 
> ...


Tight Cxnt


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> Am I the only one who feels like a dick taking beer/food/whatever from mates and not paying them back for it (in some way)? I mean, one glass here and there, no big deal, but if I went to a mate's house knowing in advance the plan was we'd be drinking a good amount of beer, there's no way I would just rock up without a six pack in return, or a pizza, or something.
> 
> Everybody wants to talk about how they wouldn't want their mates to pay for their beer, fair enough, but does nobody have mates who would _want_ to pay? At least some kind of mutual "beer / food swapping" understanding?



of course people offer in the course of things - different from asking. I have mates who want to pay but would happily shout me beers at the pub when I'm skint or invite us round for a 14 hour smoked beef extravaganza without expecting anything but company.

Go out for dinner, take a bottle of wine or some beers etc. It's courtesy. That works. Different story.


----------



## slash22000 (25/5/13)

Right I agree it's totally different asking to offering, but maybe OP is in a situation where mates constantly drink all his beer and never offer anything in return? Seems to me like taking without giving is more shitty than a brewer wanting a fair go.

Shit after reading this thread now I can't figure out if I have good or bad mates, since they bring me beer when they take mine, without me asking. Am I a **** for accepting it? Damn.


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Then his mates are pricks. Don't invite them over, turn off the lights when you are home and never answer the phone.

Problem solved.


----------



## JDW81 (25/5/13)

Every time my friends come to mine the fridge is full of beer, the whisky bottles are all on display and there are always a few good bottle of wine open and my table is loaded with food. The same courtesy is repaid to me when I go to my friends place.

My house has a no-one needs to bring anything rule, irrespective of the size of the gathering. People still bring some wine or beer, but if they didn't they'd all still head home stuffed to the brim and rolling drunk if they so choose. 

I would never ask for donations/money/anything for the food and drink my friends consume. Good friends are hard to come by, and I don't want to risk pissing anyone off for the sake of a few $$$.

Surely the money spent brewing your beer is a small cost given the enjoyment it gives you and your mates?


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

manticle said:


> You want your friends to pay for your labour?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell them my drawings - that's about it.



So a couple of dollars each then? What is the cost of a grey lead and a piece of paper these days?

I will give you $10 for any one of your drawings.


----------



## mrTbeer (25/5/13)

Bit tight to ask for $ for home brew.
Anyone that always turns up empty handed and never turns it on, stops getting invites pretty quick.
As for a fishing/boat trip chipping in for fuel is OK, ever filled a game fishing boat?


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Cocko said:


> So a couple of dollars each then? What is the cost of a grey lead and a piece of paper these days?
> 
> I will give you $10 for any one of your drawings.


I use special pencils.

12.50 and I'm robbin' meself.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

Well, if they are special pencils.... fair enough.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

I'm guessing the mates Cocko is describing are more of the peripheral variety. Surely he wouldn't charge close mates for beer, would you Cocko?


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

BB at Cocko's, gents!


----------



## slash22000 (25/5/13)

It's like I'm the devil's advocate here, but most of you guys are talking about being repaid eventually with returned favours. Free shout at a pub, free barbeque at a mate's house, etc. Talking about a bunch of close mates that all give and take favours, while you rail at OP for being shitty about unreturned favours.

I don't think OP is talking about "closer than family" sorts of mates here.


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

No.

There's a difference between people offering and you expecting or waiting for reciprocation. You don't tally it up and calculate at the end of the financial year. 

If you're going to play devil's advocate, you need to get your case in order.


----------



## yum beer (25/5/13)

To quote a great Australian...."Leave your money on the fridge"

If they want pay and its a one sided beer affair( which is what I assume is the OP's situation)...
brew a kit batch, 1kg of white sugar, kit yeast pitched warm and ferment at 27c.......keep them aside for the 'mates'
When they bitch about the weird flavour; say 'I had to make shitty beer because there is a bunch of guys that keep drinking the good stuff that costs me money and I cant keep forking out for it, so now this is what we drink'....hands in wallets real quick I bet.

Sharing is one thing, mooching another...


----------



## Moad (25/5/13)

I probably worded the title wrong, I am not expecting payment but some people just take the piss (pun intended) and I wanted to get an idea of whether people charge for their beers or not.

I have invited some blokes around for a brew day and they are usually the ones that will chip in a 10er for a session.

I don't want to work out how much it is per schooner and start charging accordingly, I just want people to throw in a few bucks when we are standing around having half a dozen beers. Just a little contribution to say thanks. Some mates have thrown in for a batch just to come and have a few but it is the ones that don't even consider time/costs that bug me. I'm torn, on one hand I think "its only a few bucks" but then on the other hand I would never go empty handed to any ones place.

I don't want to drink by myself but I also don't just want to shout those guys every time they come around! I think I'll put a subtle sticker on the coin tin like "a dollar a schooner will fill the keg sooner" or something like that.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (25/5/13)

Person decision I suppose,

but NO I would never ask for money (technically against liquor licensing anyway) donation or anything alike for my home brew. I find it one of the best thing about being a home brewer is being able to share your beers with friends. We can only drink so much but with friends helping us means I can turn over kegs quickly and brew more often. I brew to make better beer, not cheaper and therefore don't get too concerned on price, only on the quality. 

Although they may be drinking the beer you paid to brew, you are not spending money on taxi's, going out or buying beers, so therefore you are really saving money, and you also have the enjoyment of not even having to leave the house for a night of good friends and entertainment. 

Friends help each other out and you might be paying for the beer now but I'm sure they would be more willing to help out when needed with there own areas of expertise.

But If you are really that worried about the cost of brews that your mates are drinking then maybe you might want to consider brewing cheaper more sessional beers for them made out of cheaper grains like Joe white, don't go nuts on the hops and maybe cheaper yeasts like us05.


----------



## Moad (25/5/13)

thats a good point yummy, the taxi ride for me to go into the city would be equivalent to a full keg (without considering my time) so I am actually saving money by having mates around.

The money isn't the reason I brew anyway, as you say it is the hobby aspect that most people would brew for. I just hate feeling like I am being taken for a ride, it's probably related to the fact I work in I.T and I had to actually tell people I won't look at their computers any more because I was working an extra hour or two a day for nothing. Anyway that's off topic, I'll loosen the sphincter a bit and put up a little sign on the coin jar


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

Moad said:


> it is the ones that don't...[insert scabby/tight-arsey thing]...that bug me. I'm torn, on one hand I think "its only a few bucks" but then on the other hand I would never go empty handed to any ones place.


Yeah. I've got this mate (and he _is_ a mate) who just won't put his hand in his pocket for anything. Lost count of the beers (entire sessions) he owes me (Deja Vu beers, at that).

Like many others, I do find the idea of charging mates for beers in _my house_ distasteful (not yours or anyone else's - your situation is your deal) but I do know what you mean. It is bullshit that anyone's mate takes advantage of them but that's how people are. Maybe talk to them? Explain how it actually costs a bit to make the beer and ask them to bring food or whatever?

I dunno. My mates generally don't like beer that tastes like it is made from beer ingredients so I guess it is pretty easy for me to offer advice from the sidelines.


----------



## Yob (25/5/13)

Sack em and get better mates… . Or it doesn't matter, either way, I rekon you should talk to them


----------



## philmud (25/5/13)

I operate on a strict 'cash up front, no kissing' policy.

Really though, My friends usually bring something, wine, dessert - and if they don't there's probably a reason so I don't care. If I had people over every weekend, drinking all my beer without any kind of reciprocation, I'd probably question the friendship a bit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

To the OP, what if you lost the ability to brew?


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

Nice.


----------



## sp0rk (26/5/13)

with my charcoal smoker hopefully being christened next weekend, I've let my mates know that if we want to do huge chunks of pork or beef, that everyone will have to chip in a couple of bucks to buy the meat (usually it's byo meat for parties at my house)
But with beer I don't charge anything, mates have paid for the ingredients for me to make them beers however
I have a mate that does spirits and doesn't ask for anything out of us (unless we want a full bottle to take home), so I see it as a return for drinking my beer


----------



## Econwatson (26/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> To the OP, what if you lost the ability to brew?


You have a brilliant memory for Simpsons moments my friend, I'd forgotten about that completely. Until OP loses his ability to brew, I hope his situation is more like this:






In Australia, I don't really have a bunch of lad mates to drink with, it's something I really miss about being back in Scotland. As it stands now, my beer sort of gets 'sniped' since a mate will pop by and we'll have a beer. It would be really awkward asking them for money if I did that. Big gatherings are rare, and when they do happen I'm always glad because it empties out my bottles so I can brew some more.

But really, it's my hobby, I'd feel weird if somebody paid me for my beer in my house. The only time I feel like making somebody pay is when it's one of my girlfriend's mates and I don't like em, but then I just give them one from my "vintage collection" AKA Coopers Draught Kit fermented a little hot.


----------



## bum (26/5/13)

*wants to post Hommer Simpson Stonecutters image but doesn't want to get banned*

("Hommer" is not a typo)


----------



## punkin (26/5/13)

Back when i was giving away a lot of bottles of 'home brew' one of my good mates made a money box out of a 5l tooheys keg with a little metal sign on it saying 'Pun'kin's Barrel Fund' . It used to sit near the back door and people used to put notes in it if they felt like it and when i needed to buy a new barrel for ageing i would empty it and put the cash towards the barrel.

I've never charged mates for beer and i have a lot of mates that i don't visit (cause i'm slack AND ignorant) but who use my place to catch up.

The lucky thing is that i drink waaaay more beer than any of my mates, so the dent in the production is not really noticed.

I can understand the OP's situation though, good mates, but round all the time. I'd be putting a money box out and making an announcement that any donations would be used to make the beer that they were drinking.
I would never charge a set amount per beer or an all you can drink price. If someone invited me to a melbourne cup day at their house and said bring money i'd tell them to keep there _hospitality._ Bring a plate, sure.


----------



## goomboogo (26/5/13)

Moad, whatever you're comfortable with in this regard is acceptable. I don't think your proposed sticker will scare anyone away. I have never received payment for my beer. I couldn't imagine anyone paying for the sub-standard rubbish I brew anyway.

Reading the mooching mates stories in this thread reminded me of 2 work colleagues. Guy1 invites Guy2(and his wife and several children) to Sunday lunch. On the way there, Guy2 is stopped by the police and issued with a fine for speeding. For the next month, Guy2 argued that Guy1 should pay the speeding fine because if he didn't invite him to lunch, the speeding fine wouldn't have happened.


----------



## philmud (26/5/13)

Jesus! He should have given the ticket to his parents to pay! If they hadn't rooted...


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/5/13)

goomboogo said:


> Guy1 invites Guy2(and his wife and several children) to Sunday lunch. On the way there, Guy2 is stopped by the police and issued with a fine for speeding. For the next month, Guy2 argued that Guy1 should pay the speeding fine because if he didn't invite him to lunch, the speeding fine wouldn't have happened.


I had a similar scenario when I paid a mate to drop me off at a case swap. Gave him $50 for a round trip. He only hinted to ask for more a week or two later when he told me he got two speeding fines in the same intersection. I kindly told him that I was greatful for the trip and gave him enough money for a tank of fuel and that I didnt ask him to speed. He let it go pretty quick cause he drinks my ales whenever he is over and now realises that case swaps are important in developing my home brewing skills.


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

Get generous mates...


----------



## manticle (26/5/13)

Moad said:


> some people just take the piss


Don't offer them beer.


----------



## Spiesy (26/5/13)

I just ask that people have the same courtesy as if there was no homebrew involved.

I.e. if I went to a mates house to drink beer or have dinner, I'd bring something with me - as a gift to the host. It might be a 6'er and a bottle of wine, for instance.

If you don't, you're rude and a tight arse.


----------



## TSMill (26/5/13)

Put on a day long working bee at your place preceding the drinks session, find out who your real mates are. I'm in the never charge camp but agree good hospitality can be taken advantage of and should have limits.


----------



## Spiesy (26/5/13)

Cocko said:


> IF it is a celebration, say my birthday - then, I go the road of, all the beer you can drink my pleasure etc.. this is for me, so easy.


You celebrate birthdays?


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

Seriously, I hold a fairly regular poker game for up to 8 pax. In their interest and my own, I *accept *$10 from those for whom as much beer as they want is a better deal than paying for a sixer of megaswill. Only one guy prefers his bland fizzy Aussie lager. I benefit from not having to clean up and get get of dozens of bottles, poker money and a bit towards the cost of ingredients.

Friends who drop in for a beer and chin-wag may bring around a pizza whilst some will look for a sixer of craft brew to bring that I may have not tried. Others like to drop a few gold coins in a jar I chuck my change in.

If I invite people, the beer is on me.

Everyone recognises the time, effort and cost I have put it to have the beer on tap as well as the bucks they are saving from not having to bring beer or meet at the pub. Even their better halves are happy to have them out of the house for hours without any real cost to the budget.

These points have never really been discussed or imposed (the poker deal was someone else's suggestion), they just evolved.

What goes around generally comes around in a circle of good friends.


----------



## QldKev (26/5/13)

I don't normally expect money from mates. When I go to a mates and can't take beer then normally I'll try and take food along. Even if they don't bring food or beer, they are a mate and if it's not happening all the time who cares. Between drinks and helping each other on projects when needed, it all works out somewhere.

But I did have one mate who kept coming around and drinking quite a few, at least a couple of times a week. He would nearly always be out drinking me, and his consumption at my place was at least 1/2 a keg a week. He never brought beer or food with him, and only once since I've known him have I been invited to his place for a beer. I ended up asking him to donate $1 a schooner, to help cover my costs. Not once did he bring enough money to pay it. He would bring things like $1.80 in change and drink 10 beers. Needless to say I got sick of it, and he doesn't get invited around anymore as I don't like getting used.

But as I said before, all my other mates I would never expect it from.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/13)

QldKev said:


> I don't normally expect money from mates. When I go to a mates and can't take beer then normally I'll try and take food along. Even if they don't bring food or beer, they are a mate and if it's not happening all the time who cares. Between drinks and helping each other on projects when needed, it all works out somewhere.
> 
> But I did have one mate who kept coming around and drinking quite a few, at least a couple of times a week. _He would nearly always be out drinking me_, and his consumption at my place was at least 1/2 a keg a week. He never brought beer or food with him, and only once since I've known him have I been invited to his place for a beer. I ended up asking him to donate $1 a schooner, to help cover my costs. Not once did he bring enough money to pay it. He would bring things like $1.80 in change and drink 10 beers. Needless to say I got sick of it, and he doesn't get invited around anymore as I don't like getting used.
> 
> But as I said before, all my other mates I would never expect it from.


 :blink: What a legend


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/13)

Just make all your "currently drinkable" kegs contain 80IBU Imperials and Russian Stouts, and then have the only megaswill-friendly beer be a 2% VB Lite clone with virtually all the alcohol in it made from twangalicious sugaz.

Or, tell them that a five buck donation will give them the information as to which keg has the laxitive in it.


----------



## seamad (26/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Or, tell them that a five buck donation will give them the information as to which keg has the laxitive in it.


Your date beer?


----------



## mmmyummybeer (26/5/13)

I do find it interesting how far people go on being cheap. We had a car pool at work which involved a regular drop into a bottle shop for some travelers, most of the time worked well but every now and then you would get that one guy who just didn't get the concept. ie. One guy who had drank numerous travelers but never offered or take up his turn for a shout, He was told it was his shout next but then when he did, he complained all the way home how he had to raid his kids money box for the money. Another was in similar scenario when was told it was his turn to shout, he went through the drivers change console for the money and no he wasn't driving and wasn't his money, As you can guess this was the guys last car pool refreshment, If your not prepared to shout then don't join in. Could be interesting who has the best tight arse story though.


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Just make all your "currently drinkable" kegs contain 80IBU Imperials and Russian Stouts, and then have the only megaswill-friendly beer be a 2% VB Lite clone with virtually all the alcohol in it made from twangalicious sugaz.
> 
> Or, tell them that a five buck donation will give them the information as to which keg has the laxitive in it.


 :lol:


----------



## Econwatson (26/5/13)

I've always wondered whether people are tight to others detriment deliberately or whether they are just genuinely ignorant of what they are doing.

I think this thread is going to dig up some great stories!


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> I've always wondered whether people are tight to others detriment deliberately or whether they are just genuinely ignorant of what they are doing.
> 
> I think this thread is going to dig up some great stories!


 :icon_offtopic: Do they still have an annual search in the UK for the tightest person in the land? I remember in the early 90's a Scot winning after being nominated by his family for buying two-ply toilet paper and separating the sheets to make two rolls


----------



## QldKev (26/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> :icon_offtopic: Do they still have an annual search in the UK for the tightest person in the land? I remember in the early 90's a Scot winning after being nominated by his family for buying two-ply toilet paper and separating the sheets to make two rolls



I just beat the shit out of it


----------



## punkin (26/5/13)

I used to work with a bloke who bought a hole punch after spending most of a work day driving round shopping for one with exactly the right hole size. Just so he could punch the buy 5 get one free card from the pie shop an extra 3 times a week without them noticing.

He would drive to a cake shop across town (in the work truck) after getting his pie from one cake shop to get a croissant cause it was 20c cheaper. Meanwhile his pie got cold.


----------



## Econwatson (26/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> :icon_offtopic: Do they still have an annual search in the UK for the tightest person in the land? I remember in the early 90's a Scot winning after being nominated by his family for buying two-ply toilet paper and separating the sheets to make two rolls


Channel 4 had a program a few years ago, Britain's Tightest Person, here's a clip:


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> I've always wondered whether people are tight to others detriment deliberately or whether they are just genuinely ignorant of what they are doing.


Many moons ago when I was a poor uni student I'd occasionally go drinking with my working mates. Always tough - as students by and large buy their own drinks for this thread's very reason - whereas workers buy rounds.

I recall once that my round emptied my pocket completely. The issue then becomes, "do I keep having fun with my mates, or do I go home now because I can't afford the next round?"

Best to just say, "Hey fuckers! I'm out of money! Can't do the next round, so it's your call ." Students are almost proud of their poverty, people who have spent all their money on silly shit and can't afford the next round are much more reluctant to disclose their idiocy. Thus they stay and end up being "the tight cnut".

Coming over to suck all your homebrew dry might be their only way to socialise because they are too poor for the pub.


----------



## Truman42 (26/5/13)

There are good mates. The ones who will either throw you some cash every now and again for drinking your beer. Or offer to pay for the pizza or even bring along a carton of some decent craft beer every now and again and leave what you don't drink at your house.
Or they invite you to their house and tell you not to bring anything. (Although I always take some samples of my latest brews to try anyway)

I have a mate who is always low on cash and even though he doesn't pay to drink my beer (and I don't expect him to) he's the first to offer help when your moving house, or I need help to build something. What he lacks in cash offerings he makes up for in other ways so certainly not classed as a tight arse.

Then there is another guy I know who will bring a six pack of some cheap piss. Drink all of my beer and either take his six pack home with him, or for the next 6 months every time he comes over reminds me of how he brought some beer over that time so he's not being a Scrooge by drinking mine...again.

I don't invite him over anymore.


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/13)

Host a brew day with some of your mates. Have done this a few times so that people understand the effort that goes into it. I'm not that concerned about the money. Costs me between $10-$20 to fill a keg so it's not like it's going to break the bank.

I never expect friends to come over and pay for beer but I can't remember when someone has showed up at my place without a six pack or some meat for the BBQ. Just like I would never rock up to a mates place for a free feed/free drinks without bringing something along. I still have mates that haven't been over for months buying beers for me whenever we go to the pub because I always have free beer for them at home.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/5/13)

Tricky subject, because people dont all have the same drinking habits, and it would depend on the occasion.

If someone were to come around specifically for a drinking session, i'd be inclined to have an expectation of something bought with them (beers, whiskey etc) for all to share. On the other hand though, i'd not expect anyone to pay if im hosting a party or dinner for everyone. Keeping in mind that i wouldnt advertise that beers are free and people would bring their own anyway, but i have on many occasions given out schooners upon schooners when people are empty handed and dry mouthed!

I've taken my own keg to the father in laws place to put on his rig for us all to enjoy as well, just like he offers up his.

I think most people would reciprocate the gesture if they were hosting something, so sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. If they were coming around to drink specifically though, and multiple times a week, i'd probably put the aforementioned donations tin out without a request.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/5/13)

thread in sum: get better mates.


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> thread in sum: get better mates.


This.


----------



## 2much2spend (26/5/13)

A work colleague had an idea of his CLUB HOUSE GARAGE to impose fines for things like if the beer gets spilled $1 fine, spit the beer out $2 fine,if they spew $10 fine. 

Maybe something like that will take the sting out of charging for the beer and make it fun!


----------



## jyo (26/5/13)

It would feel strange to go to someone's house for an occasion without any beer under my arm. I'd feel like a stingey sap.

My mates will rarely come around without a beer. One of my non brewing mates (who helps out on brewnights regularly) will throw me a 20 every now and then
and say "Buy some grain". He knows how much effort goes in and loves swinging off the taps most weekends.
I rarely take the cash, but it's nice that he appreciates it.

If I was a non brewer (or otherwise) and was offered all you can drink for $20 as Cocko says he organises from time to time, I would be pretty bloody happy TBH. If it's an organised event, and not just a drop in, then that would work for me. That's 2 pints at a bar in Perth.


----------



## fletcher (26/5/13)

as i'm still fairly new to brewing, i try to give them to my mates as much as possible to get feedback. i'll give them to anyone who can offer some feedback to be honest. i'd only ever consider asking for money if i was being taken advantage of with my generosity and i don't have mates like that so not worried.


----------



## brad81 (26/5/13)

I expect $7.20 per glass, ok pot. It is the top notch stuff.

Whilst I wouldn't mind my mates making a donation, I haven't asked, nor will I ever.

I'll feed, clothe and water my mates.

Now, if it was organised and the boys wanted me to brew something up for an event, I'd split the costs of the brew and get them over on the day to help me brew it. Whatever doesn't get drunk, we can chuck in bottles. Not a bad ******* idea.


----------



## Moad (26/5/13)

That's how I was paid on Friday night but I made sure to take pre payment so I didn't end up on my ass, as the saying goes...


----------



## pk.sax (26/5/13)

My mates have never paid (don't even entertain the idea) for beer or booze at my place.

That being so, I threw a party and they turned up with a full bar worth of spirits to make cocktails for everyone. Didn't have to ask. If you got freeloading mates that never reciprocate, that's maybe a different problem. Charging for house beer is really shit. IMO. Can't remember a beer shared not coming back so far.


----------



## fletcher (26/5/13)

practicalfool said:


> My mates have never paid (don't even entertain the idea) for beer or booze at my place.
> 
> That being so, I threw a party and they turned up with a full bar worth of spirits to make cocktails for everyone. Didn't have to ask. If you got freeloading mates that never reciprocate, that's maybe a different problem. Charging for house beer is really shit. IMO. Can't remember a beer shared not coming back so far.


100% this

before i started brewing, whoever was having pre-drinks would have everyone call him saying "what beer am i bringing?". i'd never continually let someone take the piss (literally). mates should be mates


----------



## CosmicBertie (29/5/13)

Next time he phones asking to come around, tell him that you're all out of beer and to bring a six-pack for each of you. See what happens then.


----------



## Yob (29/5/13)

what happens when he turns up with a a dozen VB's though.... :blink:


----------



## mrTbeer (29/5/13)

Print out this forum in its entirety and stick it on your fridge. 
That might make the tight bastard stop and think before he drinks your stash, if not get new mates.


----------



## Josho (29/5/13)

I think that the problem is that your mates are just taking you for a bit of a ride?

make sure they realise the effort, of making beer, and cost?

they should return the favour not necissarily payment wise just friend wise


----------



## Moad (29/5/13)

I think the problem is people think homebrew is cheap, and because most of my mates are still megaswill drinkers (slowly coming around) they can't tell that I take the time and effort to make decent beer. Well I think it is decent anyway.

People have the perception that homebrew is going to be shit because...well a lot of it is, unless the brewer is an AHB member of course.

Of course I want mates around and I don't give a shit about the money, I just don't want to be taken advantage of. I'm not saying I am at this stage, I can just see a pattern from one or two mates and I wanted to see what everyone else thought. Very polarising topic and some interesting posts.

Keep the stingy stories coming...


----------



## Josho (29/5/13)

You could set an example,

Go round their place and drink the whole fridge,

when asked why - oh i thought this was the agreement?


----------



## Nick JD (29/5/13)

Invite them round for a brew day. Every time you brew. Get them to do all the grain milling, the mashing and the boiling and the cubing and the cleaning.

Watch them while drinking. Occasionally berate them (like when they burn themselves) in a loud tourette-like fashion. HA! FUCKER DICKWAD COCK!!

You just pitch the yeast - that way _you're_ the brewer.

With 20 mates, you could never have to brew again. Cycle through them once a year.


----------



## Nick JD (29/5/13)

Wait, I got lots of these.

How about "having a problem with your kegerator" so that only two taps work ... the ones with the K&K in them that you never drink. Throw away the kit yeast and use a lambic blend for that extra-vomity Kraft Parmesan taste.

Drink your beer out of a mug so they can't see it's a different colour.


----------



## j-dunn (29/5/13)

A few years back i had a constant stream of mates draining my kegs. All good I enjoy their company. The girlfriend at the time thought that they should pay for the beer cos it was me doing the work making the beer. She descided to put a "tip" jar on the keg fridge with Gold coin for beer" written on it.

After a week I did a count: gold coin= 0, Ciggy butts = 50+ turned out to be a great ashtray.

Come share my beer thats why I make it!!


----------



## tricache (29/5/13)

I usually just give them one of my 78IBU 7% stouts straight off the bat...6 packs come around pretty quick after that :lol:


----------



## Moad (29/5/13)

ok so I will brew up a kit beer and add a kilo of regular sugar, let it swing between 10 and 30 during ferment, bottle it with half the sugar it should have and serve it hot?

I could send them to the pub for that...


----------



## Aces High (29/5/13)

I have a policy of when you come to my place you dont need to bring beer. Some still do and often end up drinkin mine cause im corrupting them on home brewed hoppy beers

The last few time when going to other peoples places they've told me not to bring beer and they're buying speciality beers for me to try. 
Things are finally turning around.... and it only took a few hundred litres of free beer too :beerbang: Score


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/13)

Moad said:


> I am all for shouting my mates a drop of a new brew and have an open door policy in my bar but at some point I feel I need to recover some of the cost. I think people believe homebrew is cheap as chips but all grain brewing and keg dispensing has been far from a financial windfall.
> 
> Do people ask mates for a little donation when they drop in for a beer? How do you go about it if you do?
> 
> Am I being a tight arse?


Put an empty fermenter on the bar and write *TIPS *on the side.
If they don't get the hint, they're either to mentally dull or stingy to bother giving free beer to, that's for sure.


----------



## adryargument (29/5/13)

Only time i ever got paid for my beer was when my sister drank my last stockpiled 2-3 kegs when i was overseas...
Ended up leaving around $80 in a cup for me - Unfortunately they were all 7% IPA's with nearly a pound of hops per keg.

Probably just broke even.


----------



## QldKev (29/5/13)

If he keeps asking for more beer and not paying, then next time he asks for another glassfull


----------



## Judanero (29/5/13)

My mates pretty regularly stop in for a "pint or two", 9/10 times they'll bring a six pack of something along they think I'd drink and drink my homebrew instead. So far I've brought three of my mates to the darkside (brewing) and am taking another mate to buy a fermenter on the weekend.

My plan is working.


----------



## mattdean4130 (4/6/13)

I guess it really depends on how much they're drinking...

I'm happy to share a few brews with some mates, but i'm not happy to shout a free night's session under most circumstances!

Then again that said, maybe you could go about it with a bit more subtlety and *ask them to grab a couple of pizza's on their way over?*

You won't be getting cash, no. But at least it won't be a free ride!


----------



## mckenry (4/6/13)

I would never ask for $. Just couldn't do it. If you come to my house, you're welcome to all the beer you can drink, for nothing. In fact, you're not allowed to bring beer. Exception is light if driving or something awesome. The latter has never happened...
I don't seem to have freeloader mates like the OP though, so its a tough one. Pretty much all my mates host each other now and then, so I get my fair share of payback that way. I can't really help with the morally right thing to do, but if someone continually dropped in for beers, I'd just ask them not to come so often. Tell them you're "off the booze during the week, see you Friday!"
Maybe instead of straight $, ask them to buy some food to complement the beer, or beers to do a side by side with. That way it doesn't look too tight on your behalf and if they really are tight, they should be too embarrassed to arrive empty handed?

(I did have a mate who would pay half of the cost. I would brew and we'd take a keg each, but different story.)


----------



## mikec (4/6/13)

Funny, I've never even thought about asking visitors to pay for home brew.
And no one has ever offered, now that I think about it!

I am still experimenting with lot of different styles and I actually want people to help empty the kegs so I can brew something new.
That might wear off though.

Manticle I hear what you're saying and agree for the most part, but the speedboat example wasn't a great one.
Boats burn through fuel like nothing else on earth, and it's a shitty friend that won't offer some fuel money. I don't always accept though, depends on how cashed up the friend is.


----------



## fcmcg (4/6/13)

I play in a band and we often have rehearsal in my studio.The guys know there is always beer on tap , which i always offer..but nine times out of ten , they bring a sixer of something


----------



## Natdene (4/6/13)

I would never charge. I'm planning on have 7 beers on tap for my wife's 40th, all free, and some guys from work are complaining that I'm serving home brew at a party! WTF! I think some of them are stuck in the old days of shit brewed in the shed at 35 plus deg.
I'm calling it a "assortment of craft beer on tap" on the invites. However most of the guys coming cant wait to try them out.


----------



## Goose (10/6/13)

Are they your mates or are they freeloaders ?

Homebreweing to me is less about the cost and far more about the time, TLC and pride that goes into it.... how could I put a cost on that ?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (10/6/13)

Im always left with 6 packs of gold or Bud from when my mates come over and just end up drinking my homebrew. I don't think they bring the beer to be polite though, they bring it just incase my beer is shit haha. Most don't like those 9% IIPA's....they say "geez thats a bit heavy".


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

@mikec - big differencs in my mind between people offering and someone insisting. That's my point.
It's the vibe of the thing, your honour


----------



## professional_drunk (10/6/13)

This thread reminds me of a time when I was in some farmland in rural Vietnam chewing on some sugar cane. I asked my driver if the farmers minded us eating their sugar cane. He said it's ok and free as long as we eat on the spot. If we take away, then they'd expect payment.


----------



## pk.sax (10/6/13)

How different though is it to asking mates to stay back for a bite or even dinner. The ones that never invite you over don't usually get called over again...


----------



## pedleyr (11/6/13)

In my first stint brewing I lived in a share house with three other blokes and only two of us brewed, but everyone drank it. There were some pretty wild parties at that house and we could never seem to brew fast enough to build up a reserve of beer. Even though we had basically no money the thought of asking for payment never actually occurred to us. But we also mainly did K&K until we went to extract at the end so we churned out some pretty average beer as well, so asking for money might have been a bit rich.

In my second stint which I've just started - first AG batch into bottles on the weekend - it obviously hasn't come up yet.

BUT, there's an option here that nobody else has mentioned, and I think that it is going to work really well for me: just don't have any mates. Problem is non-existent!


----------



## Parks (11/6/13)

I find now that I make about 10 times what I can safely drink without the side effect of death so I'm happy for it.

I normally take some to work, to family etc and do so both because it's my hobby and I like to share and because I need help getting through it 

However I'm in a very different situation to the OP who obviously has some scunge mates who are taking severe advantage of his "free piss".


----------



## Greg.L (11/6/13)

Just wait a few years, your mates will all have wives, kids, mortgages etc, you won't see them very often and you'll be pleased to have someone come round and drink your brew.


----------



## talco92 (15/6/13)

Greg.L said:


> Just wait a few years, your mates will all have wives, kids, mortgages etc, you won't see them very often and you'll be pleased to have someone come round and drink your brew.


I think that's the wrong kind of friends you want to have.
'please grace me with your presence!..... I have beer?!'


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/13)

talco92 said:


> I think that's the wrong kind of friends you want to have.
> 'please grace me with your presence!..... I have beer?!'


Wait a few years and you'll see, talco.

You get to a point when you're not counting shouts. Just happy for company.


----------



## talco92 (15/6/13)

petesbrew said:


> Wait a few years and you'll see, talco.
> 
> You get to a point when you're not counting shouts. Just happy for company.


I don't doubt that that happens; life can get busy.
I just don't think it should be affected by whether or not you have something to give someone.


----------



## Greg.L (16/6/13)

There is a very old tradition of hospitality that says when you have guests you are obligated to offer hospitality, food and drink, and when you are a guest of others it is your turn to be offered hospitality. You shouldn't tot up whether you are ahead or behind, but if someone fails to reciprocate then you can just not invite them any more. Some might say homebrewers get off easy because the drinks they offer are cheaper than buying something in, but the effort of preparing something personally for your friends makes up for that.

I was annoyed about that horrible hobbit movie, because, in the book, at no time does Bilbo complain about having to feed all his guests. This principal was very important for Tolkien, but Jackson made the Dwarfs into nasty ungrateful guests, and Bilbo into a resentful host, it spoils the tone of the whole thing.

Don't become a Peter Jackson Hobbit, you will be much happier if you can be generous without expectation of any reward.


----------



## manticle (16/6/13)

Greg.L said:


> I was annoyed about that horrible hobbit movie,


Quite a good example.

I hated the movie too. A lot of made up drivel that had nothing to do with the original. Why would anyone think they needed to rewrite that story?

OT sorry.


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/13)

Greg.L said:


> There is a very old tradition of hospitality that says when you have guests you are obligated to offer hospitality, food and drink, and when you are a guest of others it is your turn to be offered hospitality. You shouldn't tot up whether you are ahead or behind, but if someone fails to reciprocate then you can just not invite them any more. Some might say homebrewers get off easy because the drinks they offer are cheaper than buying something in, but the effort of preparing something personally for your friends makes up for that.
> 
> I was annoyed about that horrible hobbit movie, because, in the book, at no time does Bilbo complain about having to feed all his guests. This principal was very important for Tolkien, but Jackson made the Dwarfs into nasty ungrateful guests, and Bilbo into a resentful host, it spoils the tone of the whole thing.
> 
> Don't become a Peter Jackson Hobbit, you will be much happier if you can be generous without expectation of any reward.


I absolutely agree that the books leave the movies for dead. So much has been left out of the film versions & so many facts distorted or ignored.
The Hobbit is the next movie "Trilogy" to grace our screens. HITBH are they going to do this? Have you noticed how thin Tolkien's book is? There is going to be a lot of non-Tolkien stuff added to spread things out. <_<



> Wait a few years and you'll see, talco.
> You get to a point when you're not counting shouts. Just happy for company.


Truer words etc, etc.
Most of my mates are either dead or too far away.
Just a fact of life.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (16/6/13)

what about inlaws?


----------



## kenlock (16/6/13)

sillyboybrybry said:


> what about inlaws?


After the FIL pays for the wedding.......THEY PAY...........DOUBLE.

Unless they're decent people and/or can get you good discounts, invites, free tickets, etc.


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/13)

sillyboybrybry said:


> what about inlaws?





> Just a fact of life.


Wot in-laws? 
All the more reason to share your beer with family/friends when you get the opportunity without charging a single cent.


----------



## Hippy (16/6/13)

I've got a mate who will always bring a sixpack and drink a carton and if you invite him to stay the night he'll piss the bed. Now when he asks me what I've got on tap I tell him I haven't had time to brew and i've gotta bath the kids. Then he'll go and I'll pour myself a pint.


----------



## jyo (16/6/13)

Hippy said:


> I've got a mate who will always bring a sixpack and drink a carton and if you invite him to stay the night he'll piss the bed. Now when he asks me what I've got on tap I tell him I haven't had time to brew and i've gotta bath the kids. Then he'll go and I'll pour myself a pint.


He sounds like a scream! I'll PM you my number.


----------



## fletcher (16/6/13)

manticle said:


> Quite a good example.
> 
> I hated the movie too. A lot of made up drivel that had nothing to do with the original. Why would anyone think they needed to rewrite that story?
> 
> OT sorry.


money. 

the fact it was made into a trilogy is testament to that. one movie with all of it would have been fantastic. the whole singing scene and eating scene that carried on for about 25 minutes made me realise the rest of the movie was going to be shit. all filler.


----------



## JDW81 (16/6/13)

sillyboybrybry said:


> what about inlaws?


My in laws always come fully loaded with awesome wine. They also put up the deposit for our house. They can drink as much as they bloody well please.


----------



## fletcher (16/6/13)

because i've only just gotten into homebrewing within the year, i'm more than stoked to get mates to come try it. i'd never expect them to pay or compensate but my mates will always bring their own because some of them don't like the flavour from most hops and prefer their super drys and pure blondes. suits me.


----------



## yum beer (16/6/13)

I give the FIL 2 cartons each time we visit or he comes to visit, about 4 times a year......a mix of whats sitting around.
He's strapped for cash and loves it......he buys me cheeses and hot sauces,,,and bread rolls....it all works out.
Brother gets a carton every couple of months, he brings bottles of nice bourbon and scotch for birthdays.......
Brother -in-laws get nought....fussy fuckers turn up their noses at my homebrew whilst polluting my fridges with Peroni and XXXX Blight....**** 'em.
Mates bring their own but are always keen for a taster or 3 of the latest offerings.

Wifes gay mate's boyfriend once brought me an empty keg for a keggle, he doesn't drink beer....makes for a cheap keggle.


----------



## rotten (16/6/13)

In laws are more fun and less boring after a couple of beers, give em as much as they can take.

As for friends most of mine either don't drink beer or are simply guests so it doesn't matter, drink up.

Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (17/6/13)

Vibrating, lubed-up dildos as tap handles. If they won't give the tap a pull they have to give you $5 to pour their beer. Of course you'd have to work the battery cost into the cost of your beer. ;0)


----------



## sinkas (17/6/13)

get them super drunk, and rob them while they are down...


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/13)

Mardoo said:


> Vibrating, lubed-up dildos as tap handles. If they won't give the tap a pull they have to give you $5 to pour their beer. Of course you'd have to work the battery cost into the cost of your beer. ;0)


... and then, strangely, there's always that one mate, usually the "quiet, innocent" one, who from that point on, constantly volunteers to pull beers for everybody else for the rest of the night...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/13)

"Look! No hands!"


----------

